# Bad weather and late season birds



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I still have several fall tags to fill and all the birds I had been watching are not showing themselves anymore. I know with this wind and bad weather they are probably laying low and not going very far from the roost? Any suggestion on how a guy should hunt these birds without hunting the roost?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

First off, find the roost and watch the weather and watch the birds. If the weather is bad, mark where they go and when. Same with the good weather, if you can figure out where they go during certain situation, they you can narrow down where your going to go hunting.


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Or you can play the wind and just sit down wind of where they are going to fly off the roost with a certain wind. I know its risky hunting that close to the roost, but if its crunch time. You can give it a try.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got to Minot about a week ago I havent been out huntin yet but I did see two birds on the NE side of town right out in the open just north of the tracks. then I counted 13 deer on the base dang near in the parkin lot of the sf squadron, couldnt believe it.


----------

